# Difficult Question



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, this question was a classic in high school. I can't remember who came up with it, but it is actually very insightful. What bothers you more? Utter obesity or death? Or can you choose what some people wouldn't mind doing at all?

Hmmm... If you're a lady, I am not sure how the second option is possible. Just make it work


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Same sex.. Have done, enjoyed it, and if I HAD to do it again I probably would.

Plus the second option is possible for women if rigor mortis was early-onset in just the right places.


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I've never been interested in chicks... But I'm a hell of a lot more interested in same sex if the alternative are people that are dead, or whom having sex with might just kill them.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

This is not a difficult decision because I would probably be the morbidly obese person that you will have to choose. Haha.:crazy:


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

Lance said:


> This is not a difficult decision because I would probably be the morbidly obese person that you will have to choose. Haha.:crazy:


You're fibbing, Lance. I've seen your photo and you ain't! 

My theory about being fat is that mostly it comes down to peoples love for themselves. I've been a porker myself (not morbidly so, but obese). The more you love yourself, the better you treat yourself. 

It's fat bastard theory. "I eat because I'm unhappy and I'm unhappy because I eat." 

It's hard for people that have always been fatter to change. I think it gets to a point where they honestly can't imagine being any other way. It seems like a fantasy that they could ever get the weight off. Sad.


----------



## Nightwine (Nov 11, 2008)

Heh, I'm with Neph in this one. Been there, done that, would do it again if met the right girl.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd go with dead person for 10 min. That's really how much the same sex and obese people freak me out if I have to fornicate them. :frustrating:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I hate questions like this! Oh well, I'm tempted to answer it anyways....

Well, if I had to pick, I'd have to say someone with the same sex. 

Fornicating someone that's dead kinda creeps me out.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

It's called necrophelia


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

i'd go with morbidly obese person..
i don't see there's anything sick about it..
well, anyway.. i think it's better that the other option :tongue:


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, you forgot the fourth option: Abstain 
(Ok, if i were a girl, it would obviuosly be the third option :laughing

Ogion


----------



## Aurora Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread is very shallow


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Don't forget weird. I wonder why you came up with this question. lol:dry:


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

I would choose morbidly obese,necrophilic and same sex kinda creeps me out..


----------



## Zulban (Nov 11, 2008)

Ikari T said:


> I'd go with dead person for 10 min. That's really how much the same sex and obese people freak me out if I have to fornicate them. :frustrating:


Alright Ikari! Always on my side. 



Aurora Fire said:


> This thread is very shallow


You just don't understand the depth behind the question


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

How could I possibly do it with a dead guy....... it's not like there's still blood pumping down there!!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I chose someone of the same sex, and I don't see how this one is anything like the other two.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

option b please.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Same sex. That was easy.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

The dead person.....


----------

